# Anyone else fish from a kayak?



## dogdad (May 13, 2014)

I'm down here in the New Orleans area and am lucky enough to fish for reds....anyone else kayak fish? After posting,,,,saw the hunting fishing forum....my bad..


----------



## stihl sawing (May 13, 2014)

I moved it for ya.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 13, 2014)

looks like fun too.


----------



## dogdad (May 13, 2014)

Thanks! It is.... Do it every week weather allowing..


----------



## Icehouse (May 13, 2014)

Have a good friend who fishs for Lake Trout in a kayak, he can't stand up in his. He caught a 32# Lake Trout last year, he had a long paddle back cause that fish towed him away, long ways away. When he finally got the fish controlled he had to tow the fish back to the beach because there was not enough room for both of them in the kayak.


----------



## Sagetown (May 13, 2014)

Don't know anything about Kayaks, so how can you stand up in that thing w/o taking a dip in the pool?


----------



## dogdad (May 13, 2014)

When we get pulled by a fish,,,we call it a cajun sleigh ride....happens all the time. Fun !


----------



## shutup-n-cut (May 16, 2014)

Oh yeah , Striper fishing from the yak is the bomb , also do a lot of freshwater as well. 
I never go kayaking without a rod and reel no matter what , Ya just never know. Learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## philoshop (May 18, 2014)

I did some fishing from this one. Mostly panfish and bass, and other small stuff.
Something big, probably a carp or pike, took me for a short ride in a small river one day until I had to cut the line.  I definitely didn't build this one to fish from! She's more of a cruiser that wants to haul 75 pounds of camping gear for 30 miles in a day.
I like your setup for fishing though!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 18, 2014)

Never fished from a kayak but we do a lot of fishing on my brother's Nitro bass boat. You can change fishing to beer drinking and it would still be true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdad (May 18, 2014)

Made these inline spinners for these Aqua dream spoons and tested them Saturday,,,these reds approved of them as you can see...


----------



## dogdad (Jun 22, 2014)

The SUPerFISHal is well balanced for sight casting .


----------



## Thornton (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## grizzletooth (Sep 4, 2014)

interesting article. knew a guy who knew a guy who knows a guy who knows this guy. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/23/sports/23fishing.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

C/N: guy catches a 157 lb bluefin off the tip of cape cod in a kayak. pulls him 15 miles.


----------



## Sagetown (Sep 4, 2014)

dogdad said:


> The SUPerFISHal is well balanced for sight casting .


Young and agile I ain't. More power to ya young feller.


----------

